# Unexplainable unstableness???



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm looking for some clues here. I picked up a new bow about 6 weeks ago and from the get go the bow has held incredibly stable. My dot moved very little while in the yellow. I took some very meticulous measurements off my bow just cause I wanted to be able to keep it where it is at because it felt so incredible. 
As of last Weds. something has changed, with me. Nothing on the bow has moved, yet now my dot seems to be bouncing around in the yellow. I cannot figure out what it is and without a coach working with me I know that it will probably be next to impossible for anyone to pinpoint what it is. But, what do some of you guys look for if your dot seems to be dancing more that is should compared to past experience?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

If absolutely nothing has changed in the equipment:

Look back on your diet. Any drugs like caffeine? Possibly a blood sugar imbalance?

What about your footwear? Different shoes putting you off balance?

Are you fatigued?

Maybe you're getting a mild form of TP - you assume everything is going to be perfect and you are overrreacting to some small sight movement and tensing up.

Or maybe since your new Vantage Elite is from 1000 years in the future, the temporal distortion is freaking you out? :lol:


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Stash said:


> Or maybe since your new Vantage Elite is from 1000 years in the future, the temporal distortion is freaking you out? :lol:


It's just that VE is so good that it will be around for a very long time...Nice catch, that is funny. 

Thanks for the input. I too have wondered about the possibilities of diet, fatigue, or even trying too hard. 

I think I will go change my Signature now. :embara:


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometimes as little as 1 twist in one of your cables can have a great affect on holding. After I put new strings on I can get just what your talking about after 50-200 shots. hope that helps


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Every once in awhile I'll have what you are explaining. In my case its form breakdown. Getting tired and not gripping the bow correctly , or even changing the way i hold the release. I'll not pay attention and let the grip slide out a little on my release hand , and everything seems long ,,, and I just can't seem to hold worth a bean.

So I make it a conscious effort to setup exactly the same way every time .


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

What you need is a tiny bottle of..>PHASE INHIBITOR:mg::darkbeer::darkbeer::sad:

Just don't go to kissin' any cops down on 34th and Vine....cuz "luv potion No. 9 ain't yer problem....hahahahahaha

However, PHASE INHIBITOR is on "backorder" along with the magical cases of 60X 300's and perfect 30 babyX Vegas rounds. When the backlog will be cleared up is unknown at this time...

Darrin M is the chief distributor of "PHASE INHIBITOR" and he ain't talkin' much these days....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Feild, you got your beeper on? I'm outta the phase! :wink:

Just a little update. I took two twists out off my string. It slowed my dot a lot. But my dot would slowly sink to the bottom of the yellow. I put one twist back in and it was like magic! Nice solid small slow movement. I likey!

Today I shot a 300 with 24 baby X's. :darkbeer:


----------

